# Xenophobe (1987)



## Starbeast (Aug 21, 2011)

*Anyone else play Xenophobe?*​


----------



## LadyLara (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha, I have actually played this. I'm crap at it.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 22, 2011)

LadyLara said:


> Haha, I have actually played this. I'm crap at it.


 
I usually made it to the 4th level then...game over. But with help from two other players, I can make it a little further. I didn't mind losing quarters to it , Xenophobe was fun to replay many years ago at the arcade.


----------

